# Just got 2 new GBR's and they already spawned



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Just got 2 GBR's on Friday. They are in a newly cycled 10g quarantine tank along with 2 platies. I know they aren't supposed to be in a newly cycled tank, but it wasn't a permanent thing. I was hoping to move them into my 45g, but they just spawned today so it looks like they will be in that tank for a while. I moved the platies out and into the 10g platy breeder tank so the rams can have the tank to themselves. 

Any advice?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it looks like you gave them something they liked...but you really need to act fast with a couple of things...
food for fry..ram fry are tiny...they need tinier foods..most likely under 50 or 100 microns.not many local stores sell food that small..try aquabid...i have a little left of some of the high grade foods that are small..my stock is kind of low because everything slows down in the summer...
you will need to keep up on water changes because of the smaller tank...every other day...about 20%...a small pump attatched to a hose works great...
if you have woods or forest nearby ; go there and collect a big handful of dried oak leaves and put them in the tank....there are all kinds of tiny critters that will grow and be food for the fry..dried leaves from the woods are best because there is a lot more life on the forest floor than in your yard....and much less likelihood of chemical contamination....like weed killers and such...


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I have some sera fry food (doesn't say the size, just micron.) and frozen baby brine shrimp that I have been feeding my platy fry. Will that be ok? There are lots of options on aquabid. Any suggestions?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

send me your address to [email protected] ......i will send you a couple of samples of foods...


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Really? That would be sweet, thanks! I'll send an email.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like they ate this batch. Just got home and I only see a few left, sad. Well, I know it's only a matter of time before they spawn again. I'm just glad to see they like each other so much to get along so quickly.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I was planning to move them into my 45 gallon, but considering how quickly they spawned in the 10 gal I was thinking of leaving them in there longer. Maybe moving them after another spawning? Add more plants to the 10 gal for them to hide?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya I had two of my GBR mate up and spawn a couple weeks ago but they two ate the babies before I finished my breeder tank setup


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Bummer. I read that they will eat the first and maybe second spawn of eggs when they are new parents. I was really hoping they wouldn't though. How big is your breeder tank? How are you setting it up? I'm debating on leaving my rams in the 10 gal tank for now. It was supposed to be a quarantine tank until the spawned and took it over, lol. I think I might leave them in there until they spawn again. Maybe add more plants for more hiding places.


----------

